# Going for 1st comp 2011



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning all, Startin a new journal in the run up for my training for my first comp. Been training approx 5 years ish, training seriously with diet etc for about 2-3 years.

Im 21, and currently sitting at around 12st 9lb.

Early this year i dieted down from 14st, to 12st 5lb for a summer holiday. After doing this its made me wanna push myself to take it even further and possibly step on stage.

I dieted and did cardio for around 11weeks. Heres a few pics

Pics,

1st is a comparrison pic

2nd pic was took on the day i went on holiday, sitting at 12st 5lb



Since the begining of october this year the goal is to add as much muscle as possible til around april and then begin to diet for a show, this plan is to find a show for around june time.

Training at the moment is 3 days a week as apposed to 5 days when i was dieting for my holiday. Since reading James Llewlin's offseason journal i thought id give his method of training ago, heavy compounds, couple of isolations, plenty of rest, good solid foods. Im finding this method of training great at the moment, feeling bigger and stronger all the time, the rest period is really benefitting me.

Training is along the lines of this, but i tend to mix it up hear n there;

Legs & abs

Chest, tris & calves

Back, traps & bis

Shoulders, calves & abs

Diet: Monday - Friday

meal 1 - 2 scoops whey, peace of fruit, multivit, vit c, 2 x fish oils, couple of caps of glutamine

meal 2 - 1 tin of tuna on 2 peices of weight watchers bread, mixed peppers, hand full of mixed almonds & rasins

meal 3 - 200gs chicken, mixed peppers, yogourt & peice of fruit

meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, bcaa's, glutamine, hand full of mixed almonds & rasins

train

meal 5 - 1 scoops whey, 1 scoop build & recover, bcaa's, glutmine, 2 x fish oils

meal 6 - 200gs chicken, mixed veg, 100gs brown rice (or potatoes)

meal 7 - 2 scoops casein or 6 eggs whites, 1 whole egg.

If im feeling hungry on some days ill up the carbs some as i do realise there isnt many carbs in there.

I tend to stick to this pretty well during the week and at weekends take a bit more of a relaxed approach. Just tend to try and get the protein in and snack on other bits here n there.

All critisims & comments are welcome please folks.

So, let the fun begin.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey m8, I'm not diet guru or training expert. Am looking to do my first comp this year.

All I can say is what ever ur doin seems to be working. U know ur body well and in the pics ur looking gd and gd luck

G


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

you look heavier then 12 stone 5. What height are you?

Never the less looking in gr8 shape. Great bicep peaks.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking very Good in both pics .. nice bicep

but you don't look that weight .. look much heavier .. you must be tiny i mean short ? lol


----------



## Bluto (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good mate. I'm in a similar situation, looking to compete next year, and similar stats too. Will be following your journal closely


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking great dude!! Low carb diet, how you finding that every day?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hey mate looking great!! just out of interest whats the difference in time between ur comparisson pics ie 1 year etc.... i give my self 3 years to get into shape to compete.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good mate, very good peaks and shape buddy.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gareth - cheers mate

SK-XO - Cheers mate, yea, 12st 5 in the pic, im only a bit of a short ass tho, think im about 5ft 8, maybe 5ft 9 at a push. That maybe why i look heavier.

Sizar - yea im a bit of a shorty mate

54und3r5 - cheers buddy, the low carb diet aint too bad, some days ill have more carbs, some days less, tend to just listen to my body instead of force feeding myself 400g's of carbs to try and get big like ive done previously lol if im hungry between meals il have some whey, nuts or fruit.

jamiedilk - the difference is about 10weeks mate and then 11 weeks for the final pic. For the final week i went to pretty much zero carbs and felt like id propper dried out.

najybomb - cheers for the comments mate.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck with your training and show prep mate. Stay focused and see it through


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great potential Ste


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looking nice and thick all round mate, any cycles under your belt?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Great transformation and very impresive bicep peak.

Think you need more carbs in the diet though if you are aiming to get some more size on(protein sparing and all that)

Any leg pics?

Will be following


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good work mate


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck mate with everything! Looking good in pic`s keep doing what your doing!

What show you looking at mate?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers for all the comments everyone 



Rotsocks said:


> Great transformation and very impresive bicep peak.
> 
> Think you need more carbs in the diet though if you are aiming to get some more size on(protein sparing and all that)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeh i know what your sayin regardin the low carbs, just basically having them when i feel the need to. I gotta say tho, the carbs seem to be creeping up each week as im gettin hungryier! just dont wanna over do it and end up fat again. Ive already noticed some fat gain, best just becareful on the cheats at weekend haha my aim is to try and keep some visible abs right the way through the bulking.

Ill load up some legs shots soon as i get chance mate.



JAY-EL said:


> Good luck mate with everything! Looking good in pic`s keep doing what your doing!
> 
> What show you looking at mate?


Cheers jay, u look wicked in ur avi, how long u been competing? havent got a show yet, im from the manchester area so hoping to find one round these parts a bit nearer the time, could do with a date tho so ive got somethin to aim for.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained Back, traps n bis tonight. After reading a few posts of TinyToms on here i decided to give some rack deadlifts a try, so i did some normal deadlifts followed by rack deads and fook me this fooked me up. Session went like this;

Back & traps

Deads,

70kg x 10

120kg x 8

160kg x 6

180 x 3 x 3 x 3

Rack deads,

170kg x 5

190kg x 5 x 3

170kg x 6

Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets

V-Bar cable row - 3 sets

DB shrugs - 3 sets

Machine shrugs - 3sets

Bis

Hammer curls - 17.5kg x 10 x 10

Barbel curls (olympic bar)

40kg x 15

50kg x 8 x 10

Single arm curls - 14kg x 8 x 8 x 8

Done! Great session, really pumped up, all that deadliftin is gunna kill me in the mornin, i can feel the DOMS starting already!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, i havent updated this for some time, didnt really wanna bore everyone workout by workout but anyways im back!

Just had 3 weeks off training and today was my first session back in the gym. I felt like my body and joints needed a break so basically just had the whole of xmas off, was rather sh1te tho coz ive had the flu for pretty much the last 10 days! Well, its clearing up now and time to get back to it!

Got a couple of things to work towards over the coming months, last year i started doing quite a bit of strongman training and there is now a first timers strongman comp coming up in my gym in march so i thought id give it a bash.

I have also found a bodybuilding comp which i think could be good to go for as a first timers. Its the IBFA British Bodybuilding on 4th June in Bedington.

My plan is basically to stick with heavy compounds during the week, throw in a few isolation movements here n there and then do strongman event training on a sat or a sun up until the comp in march.

After that, this then gives me a good 3-4 months to concentrate on my first timers bodybuilding comp.

Im stil in two minds wether to just sack the strongman and contrate 100% on the bodybuilding comp as this is what i love doing rather than strongman.

I guess ill see how things progress over the coming 3months and take it as it comes.

I am going to keep a good clean diet throughout, just because ill be doing strongman training, doesnt mean im gunna bloat up to a 17stone chubster (no offence to any strongman athletes). Also goin to try and maintain 30mins cardio post workout to keep the chub to a minimal.

So there u have it, doable....? what ya reckon?

Any comments welcome, let the fun begin!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

as above, what fed and have you been to any shows yet to get an idea of the standard?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

MrO2b said:


> as above, what fed and have you been to any shows yet to get an idea of the standard?


I'm not totally sure about the fed, I just know it's hosted by the Ibfa by martyn Yates brown. Yeh I've been to two shows before and I am aware of the standard of the lads so I know that it ain't gonna be easy and Ive got a lot of work to do.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres this mornings quad & abs session,

Leg extensions

Warm up set 45kg x15

80kg x 15

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

Squats

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 12

120kg x 12, 12, 10, 8

Leg press

3 x workings sets (not sure on weight)

Sled drags with 60kg dumbbell

8 x 20meters

(this really finished me off, felt like I were gunna throw up!)

Abs

Weighted crunches (10kg plate) 4 sets of 15

Hanging leg raises, 4 sets of 12

40mins on cross trainer, done n dusted!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good mate. Same weight as me. I was hoping to compete this year also but im not happy about my size atm so ill give it a miss untill more size is on. Im not much of a carb man either :thumb: Keep it up tho buddy doing awsum.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Looking good mate. Same weight as me. I was hoping to compete this year also but im not happy about my size atm so ill give it a miss untill more size is on. Im not much of a carb man either :thumb: Keep it up tho buddy doing awsum.


Cheers for the comments mate, I know what u mean about gettin the size on, saying that, I've been to two comps in the past and it wasn't always the biggest guys that won their class. In some cases it was the smaller guys which had nailed the condition. I know that i aint the biggest of guys so this is somethin that im gunna really concentrate on. Just had a look at ur pics n ur lukin really lean, can see that u aint much of a carb monster lol lukin gud mate.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i think you need more carbs if your wanting to put more size on before you compete just up them gradually and keep an eye on your bf levels small changes with plenty of time in between changes and you wont spill over


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> i think you need more carbs if your wanting to put more size on before you compete just up them gradually and keep an eye on your bf levels small changes with plenty of time in between changes and you wont spill over


Thanks for the advice mate, i have actually done just that. I should of mentioned earlier, my diet has slightly changed from what I first stated. I've not changed it too much but I am now having more carbs with meals but just to the point where I dont feel really bloated like I have done in the past. Some days I'm hungrier than others, i just tend see how I feel.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a really good weeks training this week, had DOMS pretty much everyday, my Lats are smashed today due to a heavy back sesh lastnight.

Trained chest, bis & abs Monday

Shoulders n tris Wednesday

Back n traps Friday

Don't wanna bore ya'll with every session I'll just throw a few up here n there.

I'm debating wether to start a cycle next week, just toying with a few ideas at the moment and doing a lil more research.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Cheers for the comments mate, I know what u mean about gettin the size on, saying that, I've been to two comps in the past and it wasn't always the biggest guys that won their class. In some cases it was the smaller guys which had nailed the condition. I know that i aint the biggest of guys so this is somethin that im gunna really concentrate on. Just had a look at ur pics n ur lukin really lean, can see that u aint much of a carb monster lol lukin gud mate.


 :lol: yea im not one for carbs i eat them when i feel i need them tbh. I always have 100g oats 3 times a days in shakes that does me tbh. Yea i think you'll do well anyway mate just power it :thumb:


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

looking quiet good mate for only training for that amount of time.as said above add a few more carbs to put some size on,get the cals up.when i dieted last i dropped just under 3 stone and i wasnt out of shape at all.dont worry about seeing the abbs disapear,when you have the show date it all revolves around that,nothing else matters exept that day.

the only advice i can give.......and im no expert is write everything down,work it all out before hand.take advice off one person all the way through.as soon as folk know your gonna compete they will all want to tell ya how to do it..............differently lol.this sort of f11cked me up a bit last time,taking in too many opinions.

im sure you will be sound and nail it judging from the transformation in the pics.

good luck mate.

cheers john.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> looking quiet good mate for only training for that amount of time.as said above add a few more carbs to put some size on,get the cals up.when i dieted last i dropped just under 3 stone and i wasnt out of shape at all.dont worry about seeing the abbs disapear,when you have the show date it all revolves around that,nothing else matters exept that day.
> 
> the only advice i can give.......and im no expert is write everything down,work it all out before hand.take advice off one person all the way through.as soon as folk know your gonna compete they will all want to tell ya how to do it..............differently lol.this sort of f11cked me up a bit last time,taking in too many opinions.
> 
> ...


alright john, cheers for the comments, its good to get some advise off someone with your level of experience.

Ive took it on board and i have now added more carbs to my meals. I can understand what u mean about listenin to one person only, its just hard coz you read so much on here, theres many different ways of doing things, just gotta learn what works best for me.

Upto now the bulk is going well and at the moment just concentratin on gettin some decent mass on me. Cheers, Ste


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well done on the cut mate.

Strengths - arms and delts.

Constructive criticisms - chest lacks depth, from front shots, back doesnt seem wide.

Take some back and leg pics also to get the greater pic.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Well done on the cut mate.
> 
> Strengths - arms and delts.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the comments n critisisms pal.

My goal is to pretty much put more size on all over. As you mentioned regarding chest, this is one of my weak points, My chest development and chest strength has never been the same since my rotator cuff injury nearly 18months ago, just gotta keep pluggin away at it. If i had to choose my strongest points, these would be my quads and arms, everythin else just needs making bigger and thicker. Will post up some more pics up soon to show progress. Cheers


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained chest and bi's lastnight, felt really strong!

Chest

Decline DB Press

20kg x 15 (warm up)

30kg x 12

32.5 x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 7

Flat DB Press

30kg x 12

35kg x 10 x 10

Flat flys

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 12

22kg x 10

Cable cross overs, 3 sets of 12, 10, 10

Bi's

Barbell curls

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

55kg x 9 (ish)

Single arm DB Curls

15kg x 10, x 9, x 7 (+forced reps)

Hammer curls with olympic hammer curl bar

10kg (each side) x 15

12.5kg (each side) x 12

17.5kg (each side) x 9


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Also changed the diet some more, currently looking like this;

Meal 1 - 100g oats & 2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - tin of tuna on 2 pieces of weight watchers bread

Meal 3 - large jacket spud with 2 tins of tuna, mixed peppers, activa yogourt & piece of fruit

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey & hand full of almonds

Train

PWO shake - 1 scoop whey & 1 scoop of pro recover, BCAA's, glutamine & fish oils

Meal 5 - 200-220gs chicken, or lean mince with mixed veg and white potatoes

Meal 6 - either 6 eggs & 2 yolks or 2 scoops of pro peptide

Also drink approx 1.5 ltrs of green tea & 3/4 ltrs of water.

This is pretty much staple diet Mon - Fri and a bit more relaxed on the weekend.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained legs tonight, kept it simple and just stuck to the basics. Really was in the mood for smashin some squats. From what ive seen and read recently, a lot a BBuilders tend to stick to the basic compound movements and powerlifting exersizes in the offseason as this is what builds thickness & dense muscle mass, so i thought i would concentrate on this while in my bulking stage. Session went like this;

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6 (went for the 7th and failed, BOOM! luckily i was in a squat rack)

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

100kg x 20

Leg extentions

5 working sets

Lying leg curl

5 working sets

Calf raises

5 working sets

Done and dusted!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Update.

Trained Shoulders thursday, was down the strongman area of the gym so had a go at some log press, session went like this.

Standing military press in racks

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 6, x7, x6, x5

Log press (from floor to overhead)

62kg log x 5, x5, x6

67kg log x5

72kg log x 5

77kg log x 3

82kg log x 2

87kg log - Fail!

Seated DB Press

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 7

Standing Side laterals

14kg x 15

15kg x 20 (these felt quite easy so just carried on til it hurt like hell)

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 12 (plus 3 half reps)

20kg x 10

Weights arn't too impressive, shoulders is something which i really struggle on, they have never been a strong point and i have to be even more careful due to a rotator cuff injury about 18months ago. Again just stuck to heavyish weight (for me anyway) and went for solid compound movements with a little is isolation at the end. Was a gud sesh!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fridays session was cut a bit short, the plan was to train back & triceps but i pulled my neck on thursdays shoulders session, it was really stiff and sore so just trained triceps alone and then hit my back this morning.

Did a bit of strongman event trainin today and then just finished off with some rows and shrugs at the end.

Training consisted of;

Bodyweight Chins - 12, 10, 8

Car deadlifts, (my mates citreon saxo)

Farmers walk

Seated cable rows - 5 working sets

Standing DB shrugs - 5 working sets


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained chest n bi's tonight, hit a PB too which is always good! 

Flat bench (this is an exersize i hate doing but my mate really wanted to it so i give it a go)

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

Decline DB's

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

Incline DB's

28kg x 15

32.5kg x 9

32.5kg x 9

Cable cross overs

4 working sets

Bis

Seated DB curls

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 10

22kg x 8

Standing barbell curls (olympic bar)

50kg x 15

60kg x 10 (PB)

60kg x 8

Standing Hammer curls

17.5kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 10ish

Finished off with a quick few sets on dips just to finish myself off

4 sets - done!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just had a squint at your leg session mate, thats alot of sets! How does the volume work for you?

Looking good though mate, how much you weighing in at just now?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

J87 said:


> Just had a squint at your leg session mate, thats alot of sets! How does the volume work for you?
> 
> Looking good though mate, how much you weighing in at just now?


The volume works well for me on legs mate, I dnt always do quite that many sets, was just feelin good on the day and just really wanted to smash my legs hard n heavy lol I am going to throw in more sessions like this as it is movements like this that I assume will make me grow.

As for my weight, weighted myself first thing saturday mornin and I'm sitting at 13st 3lb mate.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah mate good to mix it up once and a while.

Body fat any higher than in avi? Lookin impressive at 12st 5lbs in the pics mate, pretty crazy actually, its not as if your a short ar*e either.

Hope the comp goes well bud.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeh im not as lean now as i am in my avi but still have visible abs. I will be happy if i can stay at this bodyfat level i have now and gain muscle at the same time throughout this bulking phase, just going to see how things change week on week and listen to my body, iff im stil hungry - eat more lol

A few people have mentioned that about my weight in the pics, i must have light bones haha To be honest i dont really go off what i weigh, i just use the mirror to monitor progress and go off how i look and how i feel. I stil jump on the scales once every now n then tho haha Cheers for the comments pal.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Shoulders tonight;

Seated DB press

2 warm up sets of 10kg & 15kg

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 8 (plus 2 forced reps)

32.5kg x 6 (plus 1 forced rep)

Smith machine overhead press (got a really good burn on this)

40kg x 12

45kg x 11

50kg x 8, x 8 (followed by a drop set to failure)

Upright row with EZ bar

(weights are each side)

15kg x 15

25kg x 12

27.5kg x 10, x 10

Standin lateral raises

17.5kg x 15, x 15 (these felt sh1te, couldnt feel it so decided to drop the weight and do it seated instead)

Seated Lateral raises

10kg x 15

12kg x 15

14kg x 15

Went really slow on these, hurt like fck!

Bent over raises

14kg x 20, x 20, x 20 then super setted with lying down lateral extentsions.

I always struggle to get a good contraction on rear delt movements, these 20rep sets really hit the spot, i will definatly being throwing in more sets like this on other bodyparts!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained legs & abs tonight, went for some high rep intensity on quads;

Leg press - 4 working sets of 20 reps

Leg extensions - 4 working sets of 15, 12, 12, 12 reps

Lying leg curls - 3 working sets

SLDL - 60kg x 20, 80kg x 15, x 15

Abs

Rope crunches - 3 sets of 15

Hanging leg raises - 3 sets of 15

Done!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

over train much ?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> over train much ?


Erm, no didnt think so


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Back tonight;

Wide grip pull downs - 4 working sets

V bar pull downs - 3 working sets

Under hand grip cable row - 3 working sets of 20

DB rows - 3 working sets


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck mate. Keep it up. You have got a very good start mate for comps.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers Micky :thumbup1:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a bit of a random session today, its saturday, its ****in down, im bored, so what do you do.......Gym! Session went like this;

Floor to overhead log press;

62kg x 10

67kg x 8

72kg x 5

77kg x 5

82kg x 2

87kg x 2 (PB)

Triceps;

V-Bar push downs,

65kg x 20

stack x 20

stack (plus 5kg) x 15

stack (plus 5kg) x 12

Skulls on EZ Bar, (weights are each side)

10kg x 20

15kg x 15

15kg x 12

Traps;

Barbell shrugs

60kg x 30

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 12

130kg x 10

Then to finish off, had a go at atlas stones.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chest & bi's tonight;

Flat DB Press

12kg x 20 (warm up)

28kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 8, x 6, x 6

Incline DB Press

30kg x 11

32.5kg x 8, x 7

Incline flys

15kg x 20

17.5kg x 15, x 12

Dips - 4 working sets of bodyweight

Bi's

Seated EZ Bar curls (weights are each side)

10kg x 15, x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

Seated DB curls

20kg x 4 working sets (cant remember the reps, between 6 - 10)

Done!.....................food time


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a bit of wierd one today. For some reason i was just dreading tonights leg session all day, just really wasent in the mood for it. Got in the gym about 4ish and BOOOOM! Had probably one of the strongest leg sessions ive ever done, hit some decent PB's on my squattin, session went like this;

Squats

60kg x 15 (warm up)

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10 (PB)

160kg x 8 (PB)

160kg x 8

160kg x 8

Sled drags

45kg x 40meters - 4 times

This really burns the sh1t out of the quads

Leg Ext

3 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps

SLDL

80kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Calf raises

5 or 6 working sets, reps rangin from 10 reps to 30 reps

Finished off with 20mins on the cross trainer.

Got some good comments off a few lads in the gym regarding my squattin so thats always a good thing so all in all, Top workout! :thumb:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking good mate.good luck.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

only just found this mate, excellent trasformation, how long did that take (the cut for summer hol) im looking at doing something similar for mine, obviously not as big as you but want to loose some bf for holidays


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fair play mate,

From the 1st to the 2nd pic in 10 weeks f.u.c.k me mate WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> Looking good mate.good luck.





austin84 said:


> Fair play mate,
> 
> From the 1st to the 2nd pic in 10 weeks f.u.c.k me mate WELL DONE!!!!


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> only just found this mate, excellent trasformation, how long did that take (the cut for summer hol) im looking at doing something similar for mine, obviously not as big as you but want to loose some bf for holidays


Nice one Jay. It took around 10-11 weeks to get the chub off mate.

Cardio all the way mate, i was doing 2 x 40min sessions per day, 1st session AM on an empty stomach and 2nd session immediatley after weight trainin, oh and low carb, high fat, high protein diet.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained delts, traps & abs tonight;

Seated DB press

12kg x 20 (warm up)

22kg x 15 (warm up)

32.5 x 11

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 6 (plus two forced reps)

25kg x 15 (drop set)

Seated side lateral raises

12kg x 20

14kg x 15

15kg x 10 x 10 x 10

Rear delt raises

12kg x 25

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12 (followed by a drop set)

Barbell shrugs

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

130kg x 10 x 10 x 10

Weighted crunches with 10kg plate

3 working set of 15-20 reps

Hangin leg raises

3 working set of 15-20 reps

Done n dusted!

It looks like a lot of volume but theres pretty much just 3 working sets per exersize followed by the odd drop set here n there.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Back & tri's tonight;

wide grip pull downs - 3 working sets 8-10 reps

DB row - 40kg x 15, 45kg x 12, 50kg x 12

Cable row (close grip) - 3 working sets

close grip pull downs - 2 sets

Bent over row - 2 sets

Tri's

skulls (weights are each side)

15kg x 15

20kg x 8 (PB)

20kg x 6

20kg x 8

cable push downs

3 working sets of 10 - full stack

Bodyweight Dips - 4 working sets

Done n dusted!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got back from a weekend in amsterdam so missed mondays chest & bi's session so will be cracking on with that tonight.

Diet pretty much went out of the window over the weekend, consisted of basically fast food and general junk. Tried to get the odd chicken or tuna sandwhich in here n there but that was about it.

Anyways, back on it today and ready to go. I was actually pretty suprised how i looked this morning, i was expecting a fat mess but i actually still have abs.....strange considering the sweets & sh1te i ate. Had a good weekend anyways!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tuesdays Chest n bi's session;

Incline DB Press

17.5kg x 15 (warm up)

32.5kg x 12

37.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 7

32.5kg x 9

Flat DB press

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

Flat flys

17.5kg - 3 sets of 10

Bodyweight dips - 10, 10, 8 reps

Cable cross overs - 3 sets

Bis

Oly bar curls (weights each side)

15kg x 15 (PB)

20kg x 8 (PB)

20kg x 6 (form started to go)

17.5kg x 10

Seated DB curls

18kg - 3 sets of 10

Single arm curls

12kg x 15

14kg x 10

Done......and full as a house!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights leg session;

Sqauts

60kg x 10 (warm up)

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 8

170kg x 5 (PB)

170kg x 5

Leg press (increasing weight each set)

4 working sets - 20, 20, 15, 12 reps

(those 20 reppers burnt like hell!)

Lying leg curls (increasing weight each set)

5 sets - 20, 15, 12, 10, 10 reps

Abs

Decline crunches with 5kg plate - 5 sets of 10 - 12 reps

30mins on crosstrainer to finish and..............done!


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

impressive squatting! whats your body weight at the moment?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

ajb316 said:


> impressive squatting! whats your body weight at the moment?


Cheers mate, gotta love the squats! lol

Weighed myself first thing this morning on an empty stomach and currently sitting at 13st 6lb mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a bit of a random session tonight, my plan was to train shoulders but ended up doing some powerlifting followed by some back work. Weights and reps etc are a bit unstructured but i suppose it keeps my training varied and my body guessing. Anyways, my session went like this;

Log press (floor to overhead)

62kg x 5

67kg x 5

77kg x 5

87kg x 1, x 1

Standing Military press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 9

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 1 (thought id have a bash at some singles)

80kg x 1

85kg x 1

Deadlift

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

190kg x 3

190kg x 3

Wide grips pull downs - 3 sets

Close grip cable row - 3 sets

Bent over row - 3 sets

Shrugs - 5 sets

Done.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Saturdays delts n tris sesh;

Standing lateral raises - 3 sets

Seated lateral raises - 2 sets

Bent over raises - 4 sets

Skulls (on cables) 3 sets

Tricep push downs - 3 sets

Bodyweight Dips - 5 sets


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained chest n bis tonight, had no spotter so couldnt go as heavy as i would of liked but anyways, got the job done;

Flat DB Press

25kg x 12 (warm up)

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 8

40kg x 5

Incline DB press (one arm at a time)

22kg x 10 - 3 sets

Flat flys

15kg x 20

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 10

Bis.

Seated EZ bar curls (weights are each side)

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 9

15kg x 8

Standin DB curls

18kg x 10 - 3 sets

Single arm curls

14kg x 12

15kg x 10

16kg x 10

Dips

Bodyweight x 15

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 8

Done!

Decided to throw some dips in at the end just to finish my chest off, was feelin strong so added some weight. Never tried this before so thought id give it a bash. Was quite suprised, deffo gunna be adding weight from now on this exersize.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Legs tonight, left squattin out this week as my lower back was feelin a bit twingey so didn't really wanna push it with some heavy Squats. So, went heavy on leg press etc and hit some decent weights.

Leg extensions - 4 working sets, 15, 15, 10 & 10 reps

Leg press

180kg x 15

220kg x 15

260kg x 15

300kg x 10 (PB)

300kg x 10 (hard!)

Lunges

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

SLDL

80kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

Hammy leg curls - 3 working sets

Abs

Decline crunches - 4 working set

Leg raises - 2 sets


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Update;

Thurs - trained strongman, pretty much just loads of overhead work as this is my biggest weakness. Lots of clean n jerks and some log thrown in also.

Tonight;

Back & bit of chest

Chins - 3 sets of bodyweight

Rack Deadlift

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

160kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 6

200kg x 4

T-Bar row - 5 working sets, think i got upto around 110-120kg for 6-8reps

Barbell bench (not done this for months!)

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Dips (20kg added)

5 working sets - 10, 10, 8, 7, 7, 7 reps

And that was me done!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a bit of a strongman events session this morning followed by some traps & triceps to finish off.

Barbell overhead press - 5 working sets

Conans wheel - 200kg, then 160kg

100kg (per hand) Farmers walk (15meter runs)

Barbell shurgs

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

140kg x 8 (PB)

140kg x 8

140kg x 7

Skulls (done on cables) - 5 working sets

Done!

Weight as of this morning - 13st 10lb (approx 87kg)


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chest & Bi's tonight.

Flat DB Press

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 9 (PB)

40kg x 5, x 5

Incline flys

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

Dips (plus 20kg) - 3 sets of 6 reps

Cable cross overs - 3 sets of 10

Bi's

Barbell curls

50kg x 12, x 12, x 10

Standin DB curls

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10, x 10

Single arm curls

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

Done!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a couple of days off trainin this week, was feeling sh1t and run down but im all good now. Trained legs tonight and decided to smash some squats. It looks a lot but just 3 basic movements and that we me done, session went like this;

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 10 (PB)

170kg x 8 (PB!)

180kg x 3

100kg x 30! (PB)

Leg Ext - 4 sets, 12, 10, 10, 8 reps

Leg curls - 5 sets, 15, 12, 10, 10 10 reps

Abs

Decline weighted crunches - 4 sets.

Just sat down to have my tea and i can feel the DOMS kickin in already! Great stuff!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quick delt session this afternoon, got stuck in a big ar$e traffic jam so had to take a de-tour to a different gym as i knew i wouldnt of made it in time as it closes at 3, saturday hours! Anyways, got in the gym @ 2pm so had an hr to smash it. Not sure on some of the weights as the DB were rather old and couldnt really tell what they said so just went with what felt right. Session went like this;

DB Press - 3 working sets

Standing military press - 3 working sets

Side delt raises - 4 working sets

Front raises - 3 working sets

Bent over rear raises - 4 working sets followed by a drop set.

BOOM, one hour done!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained back, traps & triceps today. Hit a PB on deadlifts for reps too, must of been that big fat takeaway from lastnight, popadoms, onion bajis, nan bread, curry.... the full works! Yummy!

Wide grip pull downs - 3 working sets of 8 reps (heavy)

DB rows

45kg x 15

47.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

Deadlift

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 8

180kg x 6 (PB)

190kg 5 (PB)

Barbell shrugs - 3 working sets

Dips - 4 working sets of 10 reps, (15kg added for first two sets, 20kg added for second two)

Cable push downs (on bench) - 2 sets

Cable push downs (normal) - 2 sets

Done!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you done deads after a cheat meal....thats suicidal mate especially after a curry


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

great lifting tho


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

You have a thickness which makes you lot a lot heavier than 12.5st

How tall are you?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> you done deads after a cheat meal....thats suicidal mate especially after a curry


Lethal mate, i know! haha :lol:



OJay said:


> great lifting tho


Cheers mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

_Shaun_ said:


> You have a thickness which makes you lot a lot heavier than 12.5st
> 
> How tall are you?


Im about 5ft 8 mate, only a short ar$e really.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last nights chest & bi's

Incline DB press - 5 sets

Flat DB press - 3 sets

Peck deck - 4 sets follwed by a drop set

Machine press - 3 sets

Bi's

Hammer curls - 4 sets

Cable curls - 3 sets


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained strongman tonight,

80kg sand bang race x 10 meters - several times

70kg atlas stone for reps

110kg atlas stone for reps

85kg axel - floor to overhead - several times

10 days out from comp!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained Back tonight, i primarily based the workout around deadlifts then did some basic back movements to finish. This will be last heavy deadlifting session til the comp now, going to train overhead tomorrow, squats monday and then try to keep it relativly light then upto the 20th, comp day. The session went like this anyways;

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

170kg x 2

190kg x 2

200kg x 1

210kg x 1 PB!

then went for the 220kg - failed!

190kg x 5, 5, 5, 5

170kg x 7

Close grip cable row - 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 6 reps

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets, 15, 13, 12, 10 reps

DB row - 45kg x 15, 50kg x 10, 50kg x 12

And that was me done! Happy about the new PB on deads too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done on pb

I love the way you got a pb and went for another one  hardcore!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Well done on pb
> 
> I love the way you got a pb and went for another one  hardcore!


Haha yeh man, gotta be done, gotta push those boundries lol

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained overhead today, and then threw in some shrugs at the end. Wanted to hit the comp weight for reps, session went like this;

Log press (from floor to overhead)

62kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 4

85kg x 5

Standing military press

60kg x 10

70kg x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 9

60kg x 10

DB Shrugs

38kg x 20

47kg x 15

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Done!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a right sh1t couple of days.

All was going well up til sunday night when i was hit with a vial stomach bug. Spent pretty much the whole of sunday night with my head down the toilet being sick. Felt like sh1t all day monday and now just begining to feel back to normal again now.

This really couldnt of happened at a worse time, the comp is now 5 days away. I havent trained since sat, and hardly ate. Hopefully ill be good to train tomorrow and get myself ready for sundays events, mentally and phyiscally.

The plan is to work on my power cleans tomorrow and also do some light squatting, fingers crossed!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Which comp are you doing mate? Pushing yourself for this one may be detrimental to your overall long term health if you are Ill there are plenty other shows coming up


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Which comp are you doing mate? Pushing yourself for this one may be detrimental to your overall long term health if you are Ill there are plenty other shows coming up


Its a first timers strongman competition im going in for in my local area, not a BBuilding show. I initially started this thread because the plan was to go in for a 1st timers BBuilding show in June/July of this year but i've decided to concentrate on getting bigger and stronger and giving myself more time to do this, therefore ive decided to put off competeing in bodybuilding til next year, once i have more muscle mass on my frame.

Anyway, late last year i was asked if i wanted to enter a first timers strongman competition in my local area and decided to give it a shot, so i altered my training and began practicing for the events which is now this sunday.

I reckon i should be good for sunday but just could of done without this so close to the comp.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking good mate,best of luck...

Al...


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Btnek1664 said:


> Looking good mate,best of luck...
> 
> Al...


Cheers mate.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate, good luck


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got in from trainin. I was a bit optamistic with being ill etc so didnt wanan push, anyways, the session went great, strength was ok so i was pleased with that. Just did a mixture of things tonight, dont really want to burn myself out for sunday so just keeping the blood moving and the muscles working. Session went like this;

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10, x 10, x 10

Leg ext

4 sets, increasing weight each set - 12, 15, 12, 12 reps

Axel clean & press (from the floor) - various weights from 60kg - 85kg

Incline DB press

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 9

Dips

10kg added - 12 reps

20kg added - 9 reps, 8 reps

And that was about it. Thought id leave it that for tonight, nothing to hard or heavy. Think il train arms & abs tomorrow.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to see you're still fighting through mate you feeling a bit better?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Glad to see you're still fighting through mate you feeling a bit better?


Cheers mate, yeh im on the mend and hopefully will be good to go on sunday. Nice one Jay :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

For those who are intrested, here are the events for sundays comp;

Strictly 1st Timers.

Sunday 20th March 2011 @ O.S.G

*Farmers Medley* - Time limit - 75 seconds

100kg Thin Handle Farmers x 15 metres, 100kg Fat Handle Farmers x 15 metres..

Mutiple drops are allowed.

*Log & Axle Medley* - Time limit - 75 seconds

Start with either the log(85kg) or axle(85kg) .... Lift alternately for one full rep. Most reps wins .

*Car Deadlift 200kg* - Time limit - 75 seconds

Front bar straps allowed, As many reps as possible (No bouncing)

*Conans Wheel *-

As many turns as possible ... One drop and its over, The weight is 200kg

*Sand Bag Race *- Time limit - 75 seconds

Run and load 4 x 80kg Sandbags onto a box (48") .. Sandbags are positioned 10metres away from the box..

*Stone For Reps *- Time limit - 75 seconds

110kg Atlas stone for reps onto a 48" box


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Think this needs a lil update.

Well, the comp went well, i was a bag of nerves pretty much all day and was simply running on adrenilin all day haha

I messed up on the first event, i dropped the farmers on the line and walked away, not knowing that they had to be fully over line, i then had to go back and pick them up and put them over the line, this cost me approx 4-5seconds. I was really pi55ed off with this but ill put this down to inexperience. Other than that i was really quite happy with how i perfromed, i pretty much beat everything i had done in training so couldnt ask for more than that.

I got 4 reps on the overhead medley,

2 reps on the car (the car was a peugeot 306 weighing approx 240kg)

I came 3rd on the sandbag race, think i loaded all in 29seconds

I got 3 revolutions on the conans wheel

And got 6 reps on the stones

I got some vids and pics which il upload later.

Overall i finished 8th out of 25, i was half of a point off 7th. Considering my age and weight i was happy with this, theres was guys rangeing from 11st - 19st pretty much so as you can imagine, there was a variety of different strengths and sizes. All in all, was a good day and i really enjoyed the atmosphere and support from the crowd and other competitiors.

My plan now is to get bigger and stronger and see where things lead. Will keep things posted on here.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained Back tonight, wanted to concentrate deadlifts mainly and smashed a couple of PB's! Once warmed up, i went up in singles pretty much, session went like this;

Deadlift

Bar x 20 or so

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

220kg x 1 PB! 

230kg x 1 PB! 

200kg x 3, x 3, x 3, x 3

Wide grip pulls downs

3 working sets of 8-10 reps

Bent over Barbell Row

80kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Cable row (close grip)

80kg x 15

stack x 10

stack plus 5kg x 8

Rear delts DB raises

3 working sets follwed by a drop set

Done n dusted! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights shoulders n tris

Clean n jerk

50kg x 10

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 2

90kg x 2 (PB)

100kg x 1 (PB)

90kg x 2

70kg x 5

Strict press

70kg x 5

75kg x 3

80kg x 3

60kg x 10

Seated DB press

30kg's x 12

35kg's x 5 x 5

32.5kg's x 6

25kg's x 15

Side lat raises

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12 follwed by a drop get

Barbell Shrugs

100kg x 15

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

EZ bar skull crushers (weights are each side)

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 9

22.5kg x 8

Cable push downs

stack x 12

stack plus 5kg x 10

stacl plus 5kg x 10

Done!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained quads tonight followed by a few cleans;

Squats

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 5

170kg x 5

180kg x 5

190kg x 2

Power cleans

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5 x 5

Leg press

4 sets heavy - 15, 15, 10, 10 reps.

And that me done, quads burning like hell!


----------

